# Vintage Rixe Track Bicycle



## dave429 (Sep 3, 2019)

Sharing some pictures of my Rixe Track Bike. Made in West Germany. I believe it’s from around the 1950’s. Has an adjustable stem. I have not tried to clean it or polish it up cause I like the way it looks as is. I picked it up in north eastern Wisconsin and was told it was raced around the Milwaukee area. I have had this several years now and look forward to hanging it on the wall in a future home. If anyone has anymore info on these bikes I would love to here it. Enjoy!


----------



## PfishB (Sep 3, 2019)

Handsome ride you have there.


----------



## HARPO (Sep 3, 2019)

Beautiful bike and I love the lugs.  I would leave it as is also .


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 4, 2019)

Perfect just the way is sits....


----------



## dave429 (Sep 5, 2019)

PfishB said:


> Handsome ride you have there.



Thanks, I like it.


----------



## dave429 (Sep 5, 2019)

HARPO said:


> Beautiful bike and I love the lugs.  I would leave it as is also .



I know, I love the lug work too!


----------



## dave429 (Sep 5, 2019)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Perfect just the way is sits....



It’s hard to beat the original patina!


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 8, 2019)

@corbettclassics may be able to give you some info on  this lovely  machine..
Hope you ride it.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 8, 2019)

I dig it, just needs a good cleanup!! Great bike.


----------

